
Running a marathon is as traumatic as having heart surgery - known
https://qz.com/943754/marathon-running-causes-temporary-kidney-damage/
======
eesmith
More specifically, "80% of runners who completed marathons had kidney function
that looked similar to patients who just underwent heart surgery. ... most
runners had levels of creatine (a chemical produced by muscles at work) and
inflammatory proteins present in levels similar to patients with acute kidney
injury."

That is a narrow lens for saying "as traumatic."

~~~
qbrass
I think the argument would work better if it were reversed. "Having heart
surgery is as traumatic as running a marathon."

